# Aquaclear 20 medium choices question



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi guys,

Hoping to get some advice, have a 10 gallon shrimp only tank with plants. Using a Aquaclear 20 and trying to figure out the best selection of medium. I have tried Purigen but it changed the parameters to quickly and the shrimp did not like that so I won't be using again. I am already using a fluval pre filter sponge.

So here are my options:

Option 1: (Bottom to top) - Sponge, Carbon, bio-medium
Option 2: (Bottom to top) - Sponge, Sponge, bio-medium
Option 3: ("") - Sponge, Carbon, bio-medium, bio-medium (2 packs)
Option 4: ("") - any other suggestions?

Does anyone use the open part on the left side of an aquaclear to float bio-medium?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Ljm24 (May 22, 2017)

Hey I have a 12gallon fluval edge that I just upgraded to the aq30 but had the 20 before. I use a sponge, peat moss to lower pH, Purigen and biomax. Most people stay away from carbon for planted tank as it can remove some nutrients from water i think. I have an extra biomax in the left intake chamber aswell. I haven't noticed any change in water parameters that I didn't want. My water is clear and everyone seems happy. RCS bread and my lambchop rasboras even spawn although all the eggs get eaten. Just putting it out there but have you ever tested the tap water? Also I have a new tank with Ada aquasoil and I'm learning just how much ammonia is released, it's melted some plant






second tank is aquatop 8.7 gallon bowfront


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

I use this for all my AC20s:

Sponge Foam, Scouring Pads, Ceramic Balls


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

I use sponge and bio-media
There's really no need for carbon in most cases unless you're trying to remove things like tannins or meds. Carbon also doesn't remove nutrients in the water
What parameters did the Purigen change? It shouldn't negatively affect the tank.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I use clay balls and sponge.

Anybody tried lava rock?


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks guys, I did test my water and found it to be very soft. I had a few shrimp deaths a few months back as soon as I used purigen. I think it just changed the water parameters so quickly, I didn't mind the crystal clear water though!

Glad to hear someone else is using the left side I may throw some bio media bagged in there. If there isn't much of a benefit for the carbon I may ditch it as well.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

From my experience with (killing) shrimp, they tend to die only when the tank is fresh/new. I've never had an issue with a tank with an established filter, perhaps the purigen was not actually the issue...


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Agreed, I did a lot of research on purigen and know a lot of people use it without issues. My only thoughts are it cleaned the water so well it might have changed the parameters to quickly, stressing some shrimp. Since taking it out haven't had the same issue. It really worked well for cleaning up the water crystal clear though. Tank is established currently.

So here's what I'm gonna try -

Fluval pre filter
Sponge
Sponge
Bio filter bag
Bio filter bag

(You can sure put a lot of stuff in the aqua clear baskets!). Minus the carbon satchel I noticed the flow is increased quite a bit.

I don't have any polishing pads or I probably would have put some in. Trying the tank without carbon.

Thanks for all the advice and don't be afraid to share more I'm all ears!!!


----------



## Ljm24 (May 22, 2017)

I'll use some loose filter floss


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Update - well things seem to be good with double sponges and double bio media. I'm debating taking off the fluval pre filter and replacing it with a stainless steel filter as the fluval sponge gets clogged quickly reducing the flow within 2-3 days


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Re: " . . . fluval sponge gets clogged quickly."

What specifically is clogging - collecting in - the sponge?


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

You can't see it but when you ring it out its dirty and flow increases right away


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

A pre-filter sponge is a must with shrimp. Not only does it prevent them from getting sucked up, it's also something they can graze on. Most of my tanks use Aquaclear filters. I usually load them like this (bottom to top) :

1: Sponge
Biomedia
more Biomedia
Filter floss

2: Sponge
Sponge
Biomedia 
Filter floss

If you're on a budget, pillow stuffing works great as far as filter floss goes. Cheap, effective, and easy to acquire. I bought a big bag of it at walmart for around $9, and it's lasted me about a year.

I wouldn't worry too much about the flow being reduced, unless it is significant.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Is it possible to find a pre-filter sponge - or the equivalent - with larger pores so that some of the tiniest bits will pass through to the next stages of filtration and not lodge in the pre-filter sponge?

Also, as far as craft floss is concerned . . . check around. We have had this discussion on this site before. Some craft flosses are treated with flame-retardant chemicals for stuffing in toys, pillows, etc. Household, not aquarium, uses. And, as we discovered before, the universal standards are not clear as to what information is required by law to appear on the package labels. I would stick with pet supply stores just to be on the safe(r) side.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Good points, It takes 30 seconds to squeeze it clean and the flow picks up again. As soon as I do that the shrimp attack the pre filter with all the goodies for grazing.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have found the stainless steel pre-filters to clog up faster than sponges. I squeeze the sponges out once or twice a month.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

I guess I misunderstood your inquiry. I thought you were looking for alternatives so you would NOT have to squeeze out the pre-filter sponge as often. If, contrary to what I thought, you do not mind the frequency, then just use it and continue what you have been doing. :0)


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

mick, no you had it right I was looking for other options ..... i guess after I cleaned it I realized I could put up with squeezing out the sponge every once and a while. thanks


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Dou said:


> I use this for all my AC20s:
> 
> Sponge Foam, Scouring Pads, Ceramic Balls


what scouring pads do you use DOU?


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

_noob said:


> what scouring pads do you use DOU?


I use blue or green ones from Dollarama - no issues and it's been a year or longer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

I rinse my pre-filter sponge "once a week" in siphoned-off water during a water change.


----------

